# E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 The activation code is not working. Help!



## csatokyo (Jan 29, 2016)

激活碼不起作用。救命！我已按照說明進行了逐步操作。需要幫助。謝謝。


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csatokyo said:


> 激活碼不起作用。救命！我已按照說明進行了逐步操作。需要幫助。謝謝。


Activation Code does work, its being used by countless others. I have no idea what you are doing wrong.

Uninstall and install again:

From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## csatokyo (Jan 29, 2016)

我已經卸載了好幾次，並安裝了好幾次，這是行不通的。你能幫助我嗎？謝謝


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It works for everyone else. Your not any different.

Uninstall Launcher, and then do exactly these steps: 

1) Install ESysLauncherPROSetup_2.8.2_Build_162b.msi
2) Copy the attached "BFU_XODE.EST" to C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys
3) Run Launcher PRO from Desktop Icon
4) Hit "+" to Add E-Sys location to Launcher PRO
5) Hit "OK" to accept E-Sys in Default Location
6) Hit the "..." and set EST Path to: C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\BFU_XODE.EST
7) Enter PIN: 12345678
8) Select the Hammer / Wrench Icon and Activation Code Window Appear
9) Enter Activation Code: B1G_F*CK_Y0U_paulX_oemnavigations_dconer_ebaysellers.-Your_lack_of_decency_creativity_and_imagination_is_reprehensible.-Your$greed$even_more_repugnant_and_despicable
10) Select "Activate Now"
11) Select "Launch Now" to use E-Sys Laincher to launch E-Sys.


----------



## csatokyo (Jan 29, 2016)

非常詳細的解釋，我正在嘗試謝謝


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csatokyo said:


> 非常詳細的解釋，我正在嘗試謝謝


Good luck.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Guys, I have purchased Launcher PRO from TM a few years back, but it seems my account is blocked on his website and my google authenticator codes are not longer working.
Tried to email him several times, no reply.
I have a G01 with latest I-STEP S15A-2020-11-528 - I am afraid of using Launcher Premium.

Am I screwed?


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

I can install esys and launcher pro if you want. Pm me and i will take a look.


----------

